# Little Lads & Ladies (lot's of Pic's)



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

sorry if it's too many, i just love my mice :love1 :love :love1 :love 



































oop's poo patrol








looks like he's about to jump :lol: 

















awww mum and bubs


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

had to add these


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Anubis said:


>


OMG I LOVE this pic, they look like adorable little pink aliens. :lol:


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

m137b said:


> Anubis said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Me too!!! They are Adorable!
You have some super sweet mice


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

aww thanks guys  i'm very proud of these hairless girls
(they seem to be better than the boys)


----------

